

IPhone versus Windows Phone 7 Coding Presentation - recoiledsnake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw1bLMocSX8

======
maxharris
So what?

It doesn't matter how neat or easy the development environment appears to be
if no one will pay for my app because no one has a WP7 phone.

When I get on the bus, all I see are iPhones. I have an iPhone. My brother and
sister have them. Around here, you either have an iPhone, or you have some
other kind of weird thing probably because you want an iPhone, but can't bust
out of your contract right now to get one.

In the end, making money is about making what people want, and your customers
don't care how easy or hard it was to write your app.

